# Orchids L2-L3



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are smooth as silk and twice as nice, Great pics, where's the video?


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 4, 2011)

Now I miss my Orchids. And white chocolate for some reason. Hmmmm....

(Great pics).


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the picts, I agree where's the vids?!!!


----------



## myles (Jun 4, 2011)

more top drawer photos henry  fantastic stuff


----------



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Love the picts, I agree where's the vids?!!!


Haha! I was gonna hold off so I could post the video with the pics but I thought that might be too much at once.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 4, 2011)

great pics! the white sure isn't easy to shoot! good job! :clap: :clap:


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 4, 2011)

This stuff is addictive we need our fix! Quit holding out on us you selfish greedy bassfish!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 5, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> This stuff is addictive we need our fix! Quit holding out on us you selfish greedy bassfish!


+1!

('cept, I don't know what a bassfish is...)


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Great macro shots!


----------



## twolfe (Jul 17, 2011)

That fly looks huge next to the orchid. Nice images. I love the portraits.


----------



## Merc (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh wow. Beautiful shots! And beautiful mantis, of course. Love the one where she's just taking a bite out of the fly's eye. So dainty :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2011)

Whatta butt!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 27, 2011)

For everyone that wants to sex orchids early: Take note of the notch or 'v' on the abdomen of the mantid in the third to last picture. It is on the posterior end of the last white segment. Now that's a perfect shot of a very young female! Males have the straight lines.

Leave it up to Precarious to get the closeups! Great shots.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2011)

guapoalto049 said:


> For everyone that wants to sex orchids early: Take note of the notch or 'v' on the abdomen of the mantid in the third to last picture. It is on the posterior end of the last white segment. Now that's a perfect shot of a very young female! Males have the straight lines.
> 
> Leave it up to Precarious to get the closeups! Great shots.


Here are some better shots for reference...






Also the males have a brown stripe at the pronotum and the females have a green stripe. But the above method is the surest.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 28, 2011)

Outstanding!

BTW, can you (please) do the same shoot with Idolos...? My camera (lens) can't see squat!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 28, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> BTW, can you (please) do the same shoot with Idolos...? My camera (lens) can't see squat!


My macro lens is still out for repair. I don't know that you can tell by the end of the abdomen on Idolo, but I guess it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2011)

I want some of those so bad!


----------

